# Microchip Lump?



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay so when I got Nevaeh spayed on the 17th of last month, I also got her microchipped. Well you could never ever tell where it was placed at. They told me they did it between her shoulder blades but you couldn't feel it and if you did, then it was hardly noticeable! I personally couldn't feel it at all which was great. BUT, just yesterday on the 2nd, her and I were going to tractor supply and she was sitting next to me and I was petting her and found the hugest lump! It it between the shoulder blades so I figure it is her microchip, but even if I stand across the room from her you can see it big time. It just showed up and I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem or if this is normal. I wanted to get y'alls thoughts before I called our vet! I just hope it doesn't stay that big, it looks tacky, lol. I mean, it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all but I didn't know if she is having a reaction or if it is because she is only 5 months and still growing or what. Any advice would help, thanks!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't a clue but I would call your vet there the only ones that can tell you for sure


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

pls let me know how this turns out. Papo gets his put in in a few weeks, and I am a tad nervious now. Hope it works out. keep me posted. let me know what the vet says


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay so I called the vet and they said that it is common after a couple of weeks for the microchip to lump up, mainly in active and growing dogs, and trust me, my pup is definitely growing. She told me that it causes the chip to move a little as they grow so it will lump up like that! She said if Nevaeh started to show any signs of it bothering her, then I should bring her in! But I guess it makes since for the chip to move as she grows! Sorry if I got you worried Koonce, shoot I was worried myself. Also she said the lump will go away so I have no need to worry!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

woof. Did she say what they would do if the lump stayed. My first impression was scare tissue, and as the dog grows more will develope causing the lump to get slightly larger with time. The chip moving obviously touches some stuff inside and will cause some scar tissue. But i am not a vet and am just throwing my thoughts out. 

thank you for replying. Iwill bring this up with my vet when i take Papo in for his chipping.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah the lady I called was just a front desk assisstant and said she gets calls in every now and then. I hope she new what she was talking about! But it makes since what you are saying about scar tissue, hmmm....


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm. Both of my dogs are chipped and I never saw a lump on them. I would have been worried too but Im glad that all is well keep us posted on this..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

girl that's understandable to be worried, Nevaeh is ur baby..i get worried when something is not rite with kolby too.. what are good 'moms' suppose to do?! i'm glad to hear both mom and baby are fine! *laughs*
sorry i forgot yall 'dads' out there too!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Two of mine got that same lump after having one put in. It was there for about 2-3 weeks, then went away as fast as it appeared...lol I freaked out when i saw it, my first thought was OMG a tumor! ...lol*


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> Two of mine got that same lump after having one put in. It was there for about 2-3 weeks, then went away as fast as it appeared...lol I freaked out when i saw it, my first thought was OMG a tumor! ...lol


Thank you so so so much for that post, whew, I was wondering if anyone else had experienced the same thing! I mean the vet clerk lady told me over the phone it should disappear after a couple of weeks! I will definitely keep an eye on it! Thanks again!!


----------

